# Looking to rehome a BSH



## Lushgirl84 (Jun 27, 2011)

Loving family would like to adopt a bsh.. Maybe an ex breeding one or pet one, Loving forever home offered


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Lushgirl84 said:


> Loving family would like to adopt a bsh.. Maybe an ex breeding one or pet one, Loving forever home offered


I thought you were looking to buy a show quality pet for showing, in order to find a way into breeding?

Theres an older blue female on http://www.british-shorthairs.co.uk/list/rhm.htm


----------



## Lushgirl84 (Jun 27, 2011)

yes i am but someone said to adopt a bsh and get to know the breed better etc

I have a blue girl kitten lined up now


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I am confused (I know it doesn't take much for me lol) I thought you were setting up a rescue
http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-rescue-adoption/192502-private-rescue.html
Just a word of advise, please be careful if you intend to have other rescue kittens/cats with your new British short hair kitten because you risk cross infecting them if any of them have any illnesses.


----------



## Lushgirl84 (Jun 27, 2011)

Il be giving that up when she comes to me, as i dont want anything past on to each other.


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

I have read three different threads from you today all giving various stories. You want to breed BSH, you don't know any breeders to be mentors, you then found an immediate mentor, you have a girl kitten lined up, now you are asking for an older BSH cat for experience, and will give up being a 'rescue' once you get your new cats....

Please would you first take a few steps back and consider what you are saying and what you are out to do. You seem like you want to get it all started 'yesterday' but breeding (and indeed owning a cat) is a huge consideration; financially and emotionally. 

I don't wish to come across as mean but from all your various threads you sound too impatient and confused in what you really want.


----------



## Lushgirl84 (Jun 27, 2011)

This add needs to come off now, but know how to do it.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

You could always just edit out the first posts of the ventures you are no longer interested in. Such as your rescue ones.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

This thread has been closed as the OP has now found a kitten to purchase


----------

